# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Rezistoru masīvi

## korium

Ir pieejami dažādu nominālu rezistoru masīvi DIP, SIL un virsmas montāžas izpildījumos.
Kādam ir interese, vai arī varu droši likvidēt?

----------


## M_J

Ir interese. Ne tāda tūlītēja un neatliekama, drīzāk, krievu bada laikus piedzīvojuša, radiomīlētāja nemitīgā izsalkuma sajūta komplektā ar Pļuškina sindromu. Ne tik liela interese, lai mestu visu pie malas un no saviem laukiem brauktu uz Rīgu pakaļ, bet pietiekama, lai aizvilktos līdz Omnivas skapītim. Likvidēt gan nevajag. Cilvēki centušies, tērējuši resursus lai uzražotu, un gan jau tiem rezistoriem nav nekādas vainas. Man, un gan jau vēl kādiem foruma biedriem mājas bēniņos vietas daudz. Varu samaksāt par Omnivu un vēl kaut ko klāt.

----------


## korium

Iepriekš neuzsvēru apjomu.
To rezistoru ir tik daudz, ka var sākt domāt par likšanu uz paletes.
Bilde ieskatam: 20190117_144548.jpg
Kopējais svars arī ir ievērojami lielāks par pāris kg.
Lielākā daļa, pēc svara, izskatās, ka ir DIP izpildījumā.

Principā atbalstu nelikvidēšanu, tāpēc esmu ar mieru pat pameklēt kādus iecienītākos nominālus, bet labāk būtu, ja kāds savāktu visu..

----------


## M_J

Tur ir vajadzīga neliela ražotne, lai šito izlietotu. Varbūt ir vērts piezvanīt kādam ražotājam, piemēram Georgijam no SMD trassa. Kad es pie viņa kaut ko taisu mazās partijās, tad ir iespējams vismaz daļēji detaļas nokomplektēt no viņa krājumiem. Varbūt viņš laika gaitā var palēnām izlietot. Vienkārši sirds sāp, ka labas, jaunas detaļas ies miskastē. Jeb kādam foruma biedram jāuzņemas turēt visādu bezmaksas mantu baraholka. Jeb jāveido tāda virtuāla baraholka. Bet laikam jau mūsu ir par maz, lai kaut kas tāds darbotos.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār kautkas tai idejā par virtuālo baraholku ir Latviski gan laikam pareizāk būtu nosaukt par uteni. Man arī sirds aptekās,kad redzeju vienā uzņēmumā, kā metāllūžņos tiek nodoti smuki radiatori un 12V ,pilnīgi jauni, barošanas bloki. Var jau saprast, pie lielas ražošanas nav laika ar sīkumiem ņemties. Savulaik bija veikals Prasmīgās rokas, bet tagad ražošanas pārpalikumus nav kur realizēt. Otrs jautājums, vai mūsu ir tik daudz, lai būtu interese par lietām,kuras ražošanā paliek pāri?

----------


## flybackmaster

poli ir redzeti ebay, tirgo visadus smd rezistoru razosanas paripalikumus

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mūsu ir diezgan daudz, bet, diemžēl, ne forumā. Korium, es privāti iedošu viena cilvēka kontaktus, kurš varētu būt ieinteresēts, var piezvanīt, piedāvāt.

----------


## korium

Rezistoru masīvi nonākuši citās rokās, iespējams, pat vēl tiks lietoti.

----------

